# Редактирование ебилда

## hoefo

Здравствуйте. Пытаюсь установить tryone-compton из исходников на гитхабе. Так как я не умею этого делать, а дефолтный compton имеет те же зависимости, то не придумал ничего лучше, чем просто поменять ссылку на архив в ебилде. Это почему-то не сработало, может я чего-то не учёл? Надо что-то синхронизировать?

Может я вообще дурью маюсь и есть более удобный способ установки программ из git репозитория?

Вот дефолтная ссылка compton, которая была в ебилде https://github.com/chjj/compton, вот та, что я поставил https://github.com/tryone144/compton

Зачем мне вообще это нужно? Чтобы блюр нормально работал, а то он очень слабый получается.

----------

## hoefo

Я поменял ссылку в обычном ебилде, а надо было в лайв. Оказалось, что менять что-то в дефолтном репозитории -- плохая идея, т. к. всё восстановится после первого emerge --sync, поэтому я сделал себе оверлей с лайв ебилдом отсюда https://gitlab.com/gcoakes/oaken-overlay/tree/master/x11-misc/compton-kawase и всё прекрасно работает. Наслаждаюсь блюром

----------

## TigerJr

 *hoefo wrote:*   

> Здравствуйте. Пытаюсь установить tryone-compton из исходников на гитхабе. Так как я не умею этого делать, а дефолтный compton имеет те же зависимости, то не придумал ничего лучше, чем просто поменять ссылку на архив в ебилде. Это почему-то не сработало, может я чего-то не учёл? Надо что-то синхронизировать?
> 
> Может я вообще дурью маюсь и есть более удобный способ установки программ из git репозитория?
> 
> Вот дефолтная ссылка compton, которая была в ебилде https://github.com/chjj/compton, вот та, что я поставил https://github.com/tryone144/compton
> ...

 

Так делать не стоит. Вам придется сгенерировать новые контрольные суммы и Manifest править и gpg сигнатуры чтобы они были подписаны.

Если так хочется редактировать ебилды, лучше организовать для этих целей отдельный свой частный оверлей. И активировать его с помощью layman

----------

